# New Video- Uraoshi Sharpening



## JBroida

This video covers the basics of Uraoshi sharpening, or the sharpening of the backs of traditional single bevel Japanese Knives (yanagiba, deba, usuba, etc.). In this video i explain what stones to use, the angles of approach, and how to apply pressure while doing this kind of sharpening. I have tried many approaches to uraoshi sharpening over the years and this is the one that delivers the best results... it also happens to be the way i was taught in Japan.

In the video, i just noticed that i forgot to mention that the back of the knife is laid flat against the stone. Whoops. Sorry guys.

Anyways, if you have any questions, please dont hesitate to ask.

-Jon

[video=youtube;cCY5CKkBers]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCY5CKkBers&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## heirkb

Great video as always, Jon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mr drinky

I love it. I learn something from you every week. Like last week I learned that I need a silk bag for my knives  and now it is uraoshi sharpening. perfect.

k.


----------



## JBroida

hey, by the way, that bevel on the yanagi was done by our takashima awasedo 

Thats the kind of nice smooth finish you can get with a softer muddy stone and very light pressure


----------



## mr drinky

When are the stone ponds coming?

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Great video. I find that the details you included in your video are either overlooked or unknown by the author in most single bevel sharpening guides I have read. Maybe because it is "easier" than sharpening at an angle. Thanks for the tips.

Also, you should be able to add little "speech bubbles" during the video on youtube so you could make a note that you are holding the blade flat on the stone (for those that find it without the context of this post).


----------



## JBroida

JohnnyChance said:


> Great video. I find that the details you included in your video are either overlooked or unknown by the author in most single bevel sharpening guides I have read. Maybe because it is "easier" than sharpening at an angle. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Also, you should be able to add little "speech bubbles" during the video on youtube so you could make a note that you are holding the blade flat on the stone (for those that find it without the context of this post).


 
sweet idea for the video... done and done

Thanks


----------



## JBroida

mr drinky said:


> When are the stone ponds coming?
> 
> k.


 
working on it... shipping is kind of a pain, so i'm figuring that part out too


----------



## heirkb

JBroida said:


> hey, by the way, that bevel on the yanagi was done by our takashima awasedo
> 
> Thats the kind of nice smooth finish you can get with a softer muddy stone and very light pressure


 
You did that using your hamaguri sharpening and blending the bevels? I'm going to be picking up a single beveled knife to learn on very soon.


----------



## JBroida

that knife happens to be hamaguriba, but you can get the same finish on a flat ground bevel... its all about using a soft and muddy stone and using the right pressure


----------



## l r harner

that wil help me greatly with my single bevel work (seems liek i am doing much more of that )


----------



## eto

Hello Jon,

When I was first learning how to sharpen traditional single bevel knives I was only aloud to preform Uraoshi sharpening. I would do this with new knives as well as older knives and then passed them off to the master sharpener to finish the front side of the knives.
I was trained to start on diamond rough, and then progress to 1k,6k and finish on a 8k, no matter what the condition of the knife was.
Is there something Im missing because I see you mention you only do Uraoshi sharpening on a fine stone?

Thank You,
Jason


----------



## JBroida

I mention that for safety... In initial sharpening you will want to use coarse stones, but I didn't want to encourage over sharpening. Once things are set, a finishing stone is all you need. I guess my video presupposes the knife has had honbadzuke done.


----------



## eto

JBroida said:


> I mention that for safety... In initial sharpening you will want to use coarse stones, but I didn't want to encourage over sharpening. Once things are set, a finishing stone is all you need. I guess my video presupposes the knife has had honbadzuke done.



Thanks Jon appreciate your answer.


----------



## JBroida

No prob


----------



## kinkoz

Hi Jon, nice video and all the details you put on. But, what if you have an old knife that you can noticed it , it already has over sharpening (uraoshi). Do we need keep doing uraoshi? or Can it be repaired? Thank you.

Kinkoz


----------



## JBroida

Depending on the condition of the knife, it may be repairable, but it requires special equipment and techniques... Not something you can do at home. Sometimes it can't be fixed though. The knife will still be sharp, but it won't function the same way anymore. You will still need to sharpen the back as a function of making the knife sharp though.


----------



## kinkoz

Thanks Jon, one of these days maybe I will call you and take my knife to your shop to get check up.


----------



## JBroida

any time


----------

